# FS:eruption leopard x pigeon juvie discus 2.5 -3 + inches (UPDATED)



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

selling my home bred discus both parents are from Forrest,(see post # 12 for update)


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I have seen these beauties, very healthy bunch of locally bred juvenile discus. They eat like pigs, awesome price too!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Good job raising them pare.. Nice shape good luck with the sale.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Lon and Mel..some are pending pick up tomorrow..


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Too bad, I just got back again to this wonderful hobby, don't have much time to do water change this time...


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

thats a great price considering what all goes into raising them


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

They look great! Congrats! Interesting cross. How many are there?


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the kind words I have around 40 tails ......
update... some are still available


----------



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

Any left? Pics of ones left over?


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aswain said:


> Any left? Pics of ones left over?


yes,there some more available which are closely identical with those in the pictures


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump.....several more available...


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

back on sale 8 discus which I have been holding for a friend but he could not sell his cichlids so  ,anyways they are big now 4 are around 2.5-3 inches which Ièm selling for $25 still and the other 4 are around 3.5 - close to 4 inches $30...or if taking all we will come out with good deal




























pigeon blood


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

nice stock!


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

fishdragon said:


> nice stock!


Thanks Eric..how's yours ...


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

pieces71 said:


> Thanks Eric..how's yours ...


most of mine are smaller than yours.

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yuki29 (Aug 22, 2012)

gorgeous pics, any left?


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes,all 8 are still available,potential buyer has not confirm yet,PM sent


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Can't believe you still have these guys!  good quality and great price.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes,Rommel,they still accomodating one tank,I been holding this guys for a friend for over 5 weeks ,wants to sell his ciclids first,he asked advise how to keep discus and guide him in raising them anyways..


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking fish, good luck with the sale


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

PM on the way


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

on hold......


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

sold.........


----------

